# hi to all



## Guest (Nov 16, 2005)

hi my name is manda, i am 41 and from the uk, i really do feel so so happy that ive found this site, i had my first dp episode when i was 21,but never really knewwhat it was, only that i was terrified of it happening again, i have been treated for depression for the last 20 yrs on and off, trying differant meds, i am now on 40 mgs of prozac, my dp is coming quite regular, reading the posts here, has made me so happy because i now know i am not going mad. i look forward to hearing from anyone who feels the same way. thanks mandaxx


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

hey manda  i know what you mean! this site has been a great help to me...if for no other reason than i now know i'm not alone.


----------

